# Poor boys natural look dressing as interior QD.



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Detailed both cars interiors on Saturday, full deep clean and leather treatment, very nice.

Wife used the Mini today and let the kids walk on the seats. I gave it a 30 second wipe over with my DIY diluted Gliptone water spritz, sorted. Also some tiny feet marks on the dash (don't ask) one boy is 4 the other 18 months ... 

So I thought I'd do the same with my poor boys dressing as I had an empty bottle, poured some Poorboys into the old bottle (16 ounce) up to where is says eye contact, and then the rest of the way with water.


Sprayed it on a cloth and it did a nice job of removing the dirty marks without diminishing the finish or smearing as water might have.

Will it instead if my Gliptone spritz on trim from now on mid detail cleans.

Worth a try.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Just a heads up, since using it a few times I've changes my mind, it's actually not so good and leaves a smeary finish.

So please disregard my previous post .


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

its for Plastic not Leather


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Yes thanks, that's what I use it on. 

As noted I have a Gliptone spray for leather. I will continue using that now for wipe overs of plastic and leather

That said it can be used on leather.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Yes thanks, that's what I use it on.
> 
> As noted I have a Gliptone spray for leather. I will continue using that now for wipe overs of plastic and leather
> 
> That said it can be used on leather.


But you diluted it this why it streaks ... its like to dilute petrol in your car with water and then say that your car run bad :wave:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

A while back it was discussed that as the poorboys dressing is a water based product it could be diluted as an interior cleaning QD that would compliment and build on the initial treatment, the idea was to create a QD and not to simply get more out of a bottle of the dressing.

So I tried it, it seemed to work well and so I posted up to suggest it.

Subsequent use has suggested it does not work so well, so being a responsible kind of man I was just posting to advise of my follow up findings. 

It's nothing like mixing water with petrol, unlike poorboys interior dresssing petrol is not water based and I would not expect it to mix with water and I would have no need for a diluted petrol anyway. Neither would I expect any other oil based product to mix with water.

Rather than helpfully keep pointing out the obvious to me you could suggest a good Interior QD that will prolong the poorboys dressing rather than to remove it/make it patchy.

That would be a nice helpful thing.

Thanks.


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry .... , well try Meguiars Quick Detailer or BlackFire Interior Protectant :driver:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tomukas said:


> Sorry .... , well try Meguiars Quick Detailer or BlackFire Interior Protectant :driver:


Cheers :thumb:, I'm a big megs QD fan, and it's been revised recently so might try it.

Basically I like the look when you dress th interior, but as soon as you wipe it over for a damp dust between details it smears and diminishes dead fast. Was hoping for a system type product.

megs do a dash dressing but it says it's shiny, who wants a shiny dash in 2011 lol.

Will look up black fire and also CG do an interior QD I'm hoping it ties in withe their dressing.:wave:


----------



## Tomukas (Oct 21, 2008)

Danno1975 said:


> Cheers :thumb:, I'm a big megs QD fan, and it's been revised recently so might try it.
> 
> Basically I like the look when you dress th interior, but as soon as you wipe it over for a damp dust between details it smears and diminishes dead fast. Was hoping for a system type product.
> 
> ...


Meguiars Quick Detailer its not very shiny , they do other product which, in fact are shiny called Supreme shine

here what its says about quick detailer

The fastest way to clean all interior surfaces. Use every time you wash or Quik Detail your paint to give your interior that "just detailed" look. In just 5 additional minutes, your entire interior will look sharp and smell fresh. Quickly and easily maintains the look and feel of interior plastics, vinyl, leather, rubber, metal and even audio/video equipment. The safe, high lubricity formula lifts off dust, ashes, dirt, grime, spills and fingerprints without build-up. And, unlike traditional protectants that leave an artificial greasy feeling, Quik Interior Detailer leaves your interior surfaces looking natural and revitalized.

and yeah blackfire dressing are very good, water based too !

heres video


----------



## Waka (Jun 9, 2010)

If you mean the blue stuff that smells like bubble gum, I use it all over the inside of my car - leather and textured vinyl (?) surfaces and it's brilliant, but I don't dilute it and I don't get through much per application. It leaves a lovely matt finish and I've never had a streak.


----------



## dwmc (Jun 6, 2010)

Waka said:


> If you mean the blue stuff that smells like bubble gum, I use it all over the inside of my car - leather and textured vinyl (?) surfaces and it's brilliant, but I don't dilute it and I don't get through much per application. It leaves a lovely matt finish and I've never had a streak.


used it quite a few times myself , poored neat onto cloth and wiped everywhere , no steaks at all , with a second wipe over with dry cloth it takes the cheap shiney look away and leaves a natuaral look along with nice bubble gum smell . i`m not saying it`s the best product out there but it`s deffinatly not a bad product


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello all:wave:, Just to clarify, I love the poor boys dressing, I use it personally and professionally all the time as a dressing for Valets and Details, love the smell and the look.

But wanted something to compliment that for weekly wipe overs to retain the smell and finish in my own car as part of a little mini detail kit I've made up http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221672 for my cars to go with my new summer Chemical Guys Waterless Eco RU wash, ideally so I can all but Hoover give the cars a full detail in my work car park of an evening (more family time!!!)......

I've previously diluted my Gliptone successfully for weekly leather spray and wipes and also use this occasionally on the trims, but obviously it diminishes the pb finish so as the pb is water based I gave dilution a crack but it's not so good on reflection.

Will go back to my old Meg's interior QD or try the CG QD in future.


----------

